# Spring scalping - Palisades Zoysia



## jimsizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I've got 1900 sq. ft. of Palisades Zoysia in my front and back yard (Upstate South Carolina). I don't have a reel mower, and like a noob, my HOC during the growing season last year was close to 3 in. I like the look of a lower cut, my question is, how low can I go with my rotary mower when I scalp in the next week or so, and how low should I maintain it once it really starts growing in mid-late May?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

How do you like the pallisades? That was one I was thinking might do good in my shady areas -- not too shady, of course...


----------



## jimsizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

I really like it. Even at 3 in HOC, it looks fantastic. As noted above, I'm trying to get that lower this season. It's tolerated the shade in my backyard pretty well. Photos are from June 2019.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

If you're still dormant, can you burn it like bermuda? I have burned centipede and it came back strong, but I've since been warned not to try it.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Just know your maintenance height is going to be 1 notch above your scalp height, you'll never be able to maintain a good looking lawn continually mowing at the height you scalped at.
Let's say you lower your mower to it's lowest setting and scalp, you'll raise it one notch and continue to maintain that for as long as you can.


----------



## jimsizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

Kicker said:


> Just know your maintenance height is going to be 1 notch above your scalp height, you'll never be able to maintain a good looking lawn continually mowing at the height you scalped at.
> Let's say you lower your mower to it's lowest setting and scalp, you'll raise it one notch and continue to maintain that for as long as you can.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jimsizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> If you're still dormant, can you burn it like bermuda? I have burned centipede and it came back strong, but I've since been warned not to try it.


Living in city limits doesn't allow me to burn.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

OK. I was thinking you could possibly burn and then as it grows back in, just cut it to height.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You may be able to scalp at the lowest setting, sand level, and continue to maintain at the same scalp height. It worked for me on my Bermuda a couple of seasons ago when I only had a rotary mower. YMMV with zoysia.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

jimsizzle said:


> I really like it. Even at 3 in HOC, it looks fantastic. As noted above, I'm trying to get that lower this season. It's tolerated the shade in my backyard pretty well. Photos are from June 2019.


Curious about your experience with Palisades and shade.
Whats the minimum direct sun you get on an area in the back? I have a spot that gets 2.5 hours direct another 2 of dappled. Im worried. Do you treat the high shade areas any differently?


----------



## jimsizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

I'll have to maintain the back higher than the front because of the shade. I get about 4 hours of direct sunlight in the back, with one small spot that gets about 3, which is my trouble spot. It is also very low so heavy rains put some stress on it. I've thinned trees around it to allow for more sunlight, and I've also added some topsoil to that area in the past which has helped. It's still not as thick and full as the rest of the back or front, but it's gotten better.

Hope that helps.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm full sun with my palisades and trying to keep it at 2 inches this year with my rotary. Last year I maintained 2.75 but want to try lower this year. I did one .50 on N app with lesco fert and will do the other three apps of 8-1-8 Carbon X the rest of the growing season.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

jimsizzle said:


> I'll have to maintain the back higher than the front because of the shade. I get about 4 hours of direct sunlight in the back, with one small spot that gets about 3, which is my trouble spot. It is also very low so heavy rains put some stress on it. I've thinned trees around it to allow for more sunlight, and I've also added some topsoil to that area in the past which has helped. It's still not as thick and full as the rest of the back or front, but it's gotten better.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks @jimsizzle my trouble spot gets only 2 direct and 2 dappled. Neighbor will be pissed when i thin out his tree overhanging my yard  
Thanks for the feedback. Will try topping it over as well.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd echo redtwin ...how often did you cut it during peek?
@Ortho-Doc ?

Looks beautiful last summer.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is an example at 3/4 (need a reel)
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16483


----------



## jimsizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> I'd echo redtwin ...how often did you cut it during peek?
> @Ortho-Doc ?
> 
> Looks beautiful last summer.


Thanks Jayhawk! I usually cut every 5 days during peak. Do you think that's often enough to maintain a lower HOC this season?


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

jimsizzle said:


> I really like it. Even at 3 in HOC, it looks fantastic. As noted above, I'm trying to get that lower this season. It's tolerated the shade in my backyard pretty well. Photos are from June 2019.


Personally, I think that looks fantastic for a home lawn. Everyone is onboard with the #lowmow movement, but, from a purely aesthetic and ease of maintenance perspective, it's looking real good here at this HOC. My understanding is, the heavier the shaded areas, the higher the HOC is needed, so it's possible you could run into some issues at lower heights, depending on how heavy the shade situation is. Just something to keep in mind. That being said, I get it, if you can get the same results at lower heights, it might look even tighter at the cost of some extra maintenance.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jimsizzle said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd echo redtwin ...how often did you cut it during peek?
> ...


At 2", every 5 days should still be sufficient.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I can maintain my empire zoysia @ .75 and get away with one cut a week. Mines is not fully green yet though.


----------



## Cramir (Apr 10, 2020)

Just scalped Palisades Zoysia. Scalped at 1/2 inch and will Mantain at 7/8. Looks pretty rough and I hope it comes back. I did it in just that small spot to test before I do it in the whole back yard.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@Cramir looks ready for some sand


----------

